# Pine Wood



## kc5tpy (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello All.  Just one of those "curious" questions.  Want to see what others think.

We all agree that using pine in the smoker is a "no no".  But we have a couple "survival" tv shows here in the U.K. and often the presenter cooks something over an open pine wood fire.  The other recommendation is making a "tea" using hot water and pine needles ( they are supposed to be a good source of vitamin C ). Considering in the good old days they used rosin ( pine tar ) on baseball bats and other things, I am just curious what you folks think of using pine in this way.  Desperate times ect., so of course if it were a real "survival" situation you would use whatever you could find ( these guys eat live bugs ) but what if you were just out camping?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 24, 2015)

Look up Euell Gibbons, he was famous for eating pine.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 24, 2015)

Hello ,Danny Boy ! Good to hear from you .:biggrin::biggrin:

Here's my rendition of usimng  Coniifer wood  would be  as a Campfire . You have no 'enclosure' to facilitate a true Smoking Atmosphere . 

Cooki ng 'over ' it  is safe (from my Scout years)  .  The only other way (for me )  would be on a Cedar plank .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## rogerwilco (Nov 24, 2015)

We have some land that I camp on sometimes. We burn a lot of cedar, which is related to pine, while cleaning up the place. All meals are cooked over a nice bed of cedar coals taken from the huge burn piles we have going: delicious! (I think I just made myself hungry....)

 That said, I don't think I'd want to cook over fresh-flaming logs of the stuff.


----------



## cats49er (Nov 24, 2015)

I would have to be real hungry to eat anything cooked on our southern red or white cedar.But then ,if I'd been drinking some of that stuff that taste like pine needles ( gin ) ,I might eat almost anything.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 24, 2015)

When I hot smoke salmon, for the bride not me, I go the the neighbor's house and get a double handful of green pine needles.  I toss them on the coals towards the middle of the cook.  Wife loves it.  

An old Swedish gent showed me that trick.


----------



## rogerwilco (Nov 24, 2015)

I love gin.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2015)

Smoking with Fir is not uncommon in Europe. But it is also done in large smoke houses so the smoke is light and not very dense. Big difference from throwing Pine Splits in a 48" Lang. In our small smokers a few chips for a little flavor is not going to hurt, if you are so inclined...JJ


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2015)

Hello folks.  All seem to echo what my thoughts were: On an open fire or used for short periods or in small amounts it SHOULD bring something to the table. Thanks for the help guys.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## Abishai (Jul 16, 2019)

Just a quick question with regards to the use of Pine.

Can a smoking cabin be made of Pine?


----------

